# Microphone input level for voice commands



## denver_kanuck (Nov 15, 2018)

When I press the right wheel to enter a voice command, I have to speak really loudly or otherwise it doesn't recognize any words.

Is there a way to adjust the input level? The microphone seems to work normally when I take calls so not sure why it's different for voice commands. Thoughts?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

denver_kanuck said:


> When I press the right wheel to enter a voice command, I have to speak really loudly or otherwise it doesn't recognize any words.


Try aiming your mouth toward the map lights in the overhead console. That's where the microphone is. See if that helps at all.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

denver_kanuck said:


> When I press the right wheel to enter a voice command, I have to speak really loudly or otherwise it doesn't recognize any words.
> 
> Is there a way to adjust the input level? The microphone seems to work normally when I take calls so not sure why it's different for voice commands. Thoughts?


Denver_Kanuck, it helps if you don't say "eh" after every command. If you say "drive to Murphy's Irish Pub, eh" - that just confuses it.


----------



## denver_kanuck (Nov 15, 2018)

PNWmisty said:


> Denver_Kanuck, it helps if you don't say "eh" after every command. If you say "drive to Murphy's Irish Pub, eh" - that just confuses it.


Not all Kanucks say "eh"... 

Seriously, I tried to speak towards the microphone. Sometimes it picks up the words normally. Sometimes nothing shows up on the screen even if I take my time and speak clearly. There's definitely a bug or something I don't understand.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I find Tesla's voice recognition to be much less capable than my phone's. I wish I could remember what all it thought I was saying when I was trying to say "bug report".


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I noted the same thing when it didn't recognize my command. I spoke much much louder and it recognized my command. Found this very interesting.

Two subsequent times on different occasions when it didn't respond, I turned the left scroll wheel up just like I was increasing the volume of the stereo. I swear it worked both times. It's almost like the mike does have a sensitivity setting and it controlled with the scroll wheel. 

Would others try this. Next time it doesn't recognize you, just press the right scroll wheel again, then do the volume up with the other scroll wheel and see if you get better results ! 

Please report back.


----------

